# Spouse visa - working tax credits



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Can anyone advise me regarding working tax credits? I started my job back in October 2012 and applied for working tax credits in March 2013 and have been in rececipt for 2 months. I am in the process of trying to find out if I am eligible for this year as I earn £16k per annum but my contract is due to end in September so I will have earned approx £6.5 k from my job this financial year, so I may be eligible. And I understand savings don't impact upon eligibility only interest you earn on them does (I get 0 interest). 

Anyhow, will this affect my spouse visa application? Can I claim working tax credits and apply for a spouse visa? 

I don't claim any other benefits and my only income in from my job.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

Use the calculator here it will tell you what you will be entitled too Check your benefit entitlement - Turn2us It depends on if you have kids, if you or they have disabilities and your income as to how much you get. Savings are not counted for tax credits. 

If you are British and entitled to them it shouldnt effect your application so long as you still meet the financial requirements to sponsor. 

You must tell them when your husband comes to the UK. You wont get any more for him but they will take his income into account when he finds a job in re assessing what you get.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Use the calculator here it will tell you what you will be entitled too Check your benefit entitlement - Turn2us It depends on if you have kids, if you or they have disabilities and your income as to how much you get. Savings are not counted for tax credits.
> 
> If you are British and entitled to them it shouldnt effect your application so long as you still meet the financial requirements to sponsor.
> 
> You must tell them when your husband comes to the UK. You wont get any more for him but they will take his income into account when he finds a job in re assessing what you get.


Hi Shel,

Thank you so much for your help. I've got no children and neither does he, no diabilities thankfully, and yes I'm British, yes I will let them know when (fingers crossed) he comes here.

I hope it doesn't affect our spouse visa application. If anyone else can confirm I'd be very grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It won't affect his spouse visa application but he has to state that you as sponsor is receiving WTC.
Also what you get in WTC and other benefits cannot be put towards the financial requirement.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It won't affect his spouse visa application but he has to state that you as sponsor is receiving WTC.
> Also what you get in WTC and other benefits cannot be put towards the financial requirement.




Thank you so much, ah and thanks for clarifying that it can't be used as part of the financial requirement.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It won't affect his spouse visa application but he has to state that you as sponsor is receiving WTC.
> Also what you get in WTC and other benefits cannot be put towards the financial requirement.


I've been through the VAF4A application form 3 times and appendix 2 and can't find any question asking about benefits you receive... Can anyone direct me to where I should be looking?

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No there isn't because some sponsors aren't yet in UK but are returning with the applicant. When you come to apply for renewal in 30 months' time in UK, you complete form FLR(M) and they ask questions about any benefits and tax credits being claimed and received.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No there isn't because some sponsors aren't yet in UK but are returning with the applicant. When you come to apply for renewal in 30 months' time in UK, you complete form FLR(M) and they ask questions about any benefits and tax credits being claimed and received.


So for now I don't need to mention I get working Tax Credits? (Just asking as shel said to let them know in a previous post).

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Not for initial visa stage. And since you are not yet in UK, there is no problem whatever over benefits and tax credits. Only after you move to UK will any possible issue arise, and hence declarations must be made.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No. Not for initial visa stage. And since you are not yet in UK, there is no problem whatever over benefits and tax credits. Only after you move to UK will any possible issue arise, and hence declarations must be made.


I'm the sponsor my husband is the applicant! I live in the UK. Thanks for clarifying he doesn't need to mention I get work tax credits.

Thanks


----------

